# A better deeper "V" Cutter



## Bruced (May 20, 2017)

Xikar spilled the beans, Half-Wheel released the info.

XIKAR Adding New VX2 V-Cut - halfwheel

Do you want it, do you need it, and would like to see it.

Xikar IMHO is alway trying to reinvent itself.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I love V Cutters...best one on the market is from the Boston Cutter Collection which is no longer in business. I bought their large one and the smaller one....they are both a "cats eye" design which cuts deeper as it scoops instead of cutting straight across. I'll admit to paying a crazy price for both of these but they are amazing cigar cutters. The large tabletop was $500 and the smaller one called the "lil guy" went for $100....back in 1999.


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

I suppose they are responding to Colibri since many prefer it's deeper cut to the VX. Admittedly, I usually take 2 cuts with my VX to get adequate penetration. I happen to like Xikar products and own 4 lighters and 3 cutters from them and am happy with all of them, but the VX needed a deeper cut. Not sure why they don't just replace on with the other...

I will say that I have no use or appreciation for polished/chrome tools since they will become scratched and look shabby. I would prefer the gun metal finish they have on the current VX cutter.


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Del Fuego (Mar 29, 2017)

Posted in the wrong forum, but looks like a really nice cutter.


----------



## Randy956 (Dec 16, 2013)

Hard to beat the Colibri when the can be had for 25 bucks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bruced (May 20, 2017)

Well I personally think both Xikar & Colibri are the two companies who make the nices Cutters, Lighter, and Punches if you want something that work great & looks nice.


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

I have a $5 guillotine cutter. I struggle with buying accessories vs cigars......damn you @Cigary and your $500 dollar cutter when I won't spend $50 on one....lol....some day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pwaggs (Jan 10, 2017)

Bruced said:


> Xikar spilled the beans, Half-Wheel released the info.
> 
> XIKAR Adding New VX2 V-Cut - halfwheel
> 
> ...


Yes, I want it, no I don't need it (Already own a nice Xikar V Cut), yes I'd like to see it.

Yes, I'll buy it.


----------



## acitalianman13 (Jun 4, 2014)

Looks very nice but looks like it makes he same cut as the colibri.


----------



## Semper Noctem (Feb 10, 2017)

Anyone know when it will be available to purchase? I know it says shipping in the fall, but wondered about specifics.


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

Randy956 said:


> Hard to beat the Colibri when the can be had for 25 bucks.


I love my colibri v-cutter but if it ever breaks I would get a xikar with the same cut for the lifetime warranty.


----------



## Semper Noctem (Feb 10, 2017)

blackrabbit said:


> I love my colibri v-cutter but if it ever breaks I would get a xikar with the same cut for the lifetime warranty.


The warranty is the main reason I like Xikar. I'm buying this over the Colibri for that very reason.


----------



## Bruced (May 20, 2017)

I had a Palio Cutter that is about 3 years old, it was a gift. I use to leave it on the potio, and the AZ DRY HEAT cracked it. It has an "advertised lifetime warranty".

I came across it in a draw in the garage, and decide to see if indeed it could be warranties replaced. Polio apparently want $7.50 for inspection & processing. Plus the cost of sending it in.

That is why I think Xikar is the best thing going with their real no questions warranty. Friend has an old Xikar Single Torch, it looked like it was rescued from one of the Blackhawks downed in Somolia. The wheel to adjust the flame was long gone. He sent it in, and they XIKAR replaced it. With the new generation of the same model.

Guy is a retired U.S. Ranger so the Xikar saw some action some place. :ss


----------

